# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Gaming Gear >  Hai bo mạch chủ chơi game nền AMD cao cấp

## muabandienthoai

*Gigabyte GA-MA790FXT-UD5P* 
BMC Gigabyte GA-MA790FXT-UD5P tận dụng dòng chipset AMD 790FX kết hợp với chip cầu nam SB750 đã quen thuộc từ giai đoạn nền tảng Spider dành cho các game thủ vẫn đang được giới thiệu. Nhờ đó, BMC của Gigabyte có thể hỗ trợ tốt cho các BXL Phenom II theo công nghệ 45nm mới và mạnh mẽ nhất hiện nay của AMD. Tương đối khác biệt với nhiều BMC Gigabyte chạy trên nền BXL AMD khác, Gigabyte GA-MA790FXT-UD5P được trang bị một hệ thống tản nhiệt đẹp mắt bao gồm một đường ống tản nhiệt uốn lượn kết nối các tấm nhiệt lớn đặt trên chip cầu bắc, nam và phần kế cận BXL. Cách thiết kế này đảm bảo sự “mát mẻ” cho các thành phần quan trọng chipset, BXL cũng như phần bảng mạch in của BMC. Ngoài ra, để “tiếp điện” một cách ổn định và liên tục cho hoạt động của BXL thì một hệ thống 10 đường nguồn được đặt cạnh socket AM3 trên BMC sẵn sàng cung cấp điện năng phù hợp cho BXL hoạt động trong thời gian dài hay khi thực hiện ép xung. 
 Gigabyte GA-MA790FXT-UD5P

Về mặt đồ họa, nhờ hai khe PCI Express 2.0 theo tốc độ 16x, Gigabyte GA-MA790FXT-UD5P đem đến cho game thủ công nghệ đồ họa đa nhân ATI CrossFireX để tăng cường sức mạnh đồ họa cho hệ thống. Ngoài ra, hệ thống âm thanh 8 kênh kèm theo các cổng S/PDIF quang và đồng trục sẽ đem đến cho bạn những trải nghiệm cao hơn về âm thanh trong các game hiện nay. BMC của Gigabyte cũng được trang bị đến 4 khe cắm loại bộ nhớ cao cấp DDR3 (dung lượng tối đa 16GB) với xung nhịp hỗ trợ lên đến 1333MHz, cho phép thiết lập chạy bộ nhớ kênh đôi.
Công nghệ chính hãng cũng là một thế mạnh của các BMC Gigabyte mà BMC Gigabyte GA-MA790FXT-UD5P đã “thừa kế” rất tốt khi được chuẩn bị nhiều tính năng và công nghệ hấp dẫn. Đầu tiên, cần phải nói đến công nghệ Ultra Durable 3 kết hợp với tiện ích Easy Energy Saver để cải thiện độ ổn định trong hoạt động của hệ thống, giảm sự rò rỉ điện năng và điều chỉnh điện năng cung cấp cho BXL một cách hợp lý và phù hợp với tải công việc. Bên cạnh đó, tiện ích EasyTune 6 giúp người dùng đơn giản hóa các thao tác ép xung BXL hay RAM, cho phép cải thiện hiệu năng của hệ thống mà không cần nâng cấp phần cứng. Ngoài ra, nếu bạn có 2 đường truyền Internet thì bạn có thể tận dụng tiện ích Teaming cùng 2 cổng GigaLan trên BMC để đạt được mức băng thông mạng cao hơn, đảm bảo cho việc chơi game trực tuyến của bạn được mượt mà hơn. Một số tiện ích khác cũng cần đề cập như DualBIOS thực hiện sửa chữa nhanh BIOS hệ thống khi có vấn đề về BIOS hay Smart Backup giúp bạn thiết lập RAID 1 và cập nhật dữ liệu trên đĩa cứng nhanh hơn nhờ 4 cổng SATA chuyên biệt. 
Giá: 4.255.000 đồng, bảo hành 3 năm. 
*MSI 790GX-G65* 
Trang bị dòng chipset tích hợp đồ họa AMD 790GX cùng chip cầu nam AMD SB750, BMC MSI 790GX-G65 đem đến cho người dùng sự hỗ trợ tốt nhất cho các BXL Phenom II mới mà bạn dự định lựa chọn cho cỗ máy game của mình. Về mặt thiết kế thì ưu điểm đầu tiên của BMC chipset 790GX của MSI là việc thay thế hoàn toàn hệ thống tụ hóa cũ bằng tụ rắn có độ bền cao hơn và ít bị rò rỉ điện năng hơn. Bên cạnh đó, các tấm tản nhiệt lớn kết hợp với 1 đường ống tản nhiệt là tác nhân góp phần giúp hệ thống giải nhiệt khi hoạt động trong thời gian dài. Ngoài ra, các đường nguồn dành riêng cho BXL, RAM hay card đồ họa cho phép các thành phần trên chịu được những thử thách ép xung từ giới game thủ muốn nâng cấp hiệu năng hệ thống mà không cần phải tậu phần cứng mới. 
 MSI 790GX-G65 
Yếu tố đồ họa được hãng MSI chăm chút khá kỹ lưỡng trên BMC MSI 790GX-G65 khi trang bị đến 2 khe PCI Express 2.0 tốc độ 16x dành cho công nghệ đồ họa đa nhân ATI CrossFireX. Bên cạnh đó, nếu bạn chưa đạt được một ngân sách đủ lớn để gắn một card đồ họa rời cao cấp thì công nghệ đồ họa lai Hybrid CrossFireX cùng sự kết hợp một chiếc card đồ họa rời tầm trung (các card dòng ATI Radeon HD 2400 hay HD 3400) với nhân đồ họa tích hợp Radeon HD 3300 trong chipset AMD 790GX cũng sẽ là một giải pháp tốt cho bạn để giải quyết một số game không yêu cầu quá cao về đồ họa. Bên cạnh đó, hệ thống cũng hỗ trợ loại bộ nhớ DDR3 cao cấp với dung lượng tối đa lên đến 16GB cùng mức xung nhịp hỗ trợ lên đến 1333MHz. Hệ thống âm thanh 8 kênh tích hợp (có kèm theo cổng S/PDIF quang) sẵn có trên BMC cũng cho chất lượng âm thanh tốt, đảm bảo cho game thủ được tận hưởng những đoạn nhạc nền tuyệt vời trong game.
Về cổng giao tiếp, BMC của MSI trang bị một số cổng giao tiếp cao cấp như eSATA, HDMI, và IEEE 1394 bên cạnh những lựa chọn đã quá quen thuộc (SATA, USB hay VGA) giúp tăng hiệu quả giao tiếp giữa các thiết bị ngoại vi với hệ thống cũng như thuận tiện trong việc gắn thêm các thiết bị ngoài. Đối với tín đồ ép xung thì bên cạnh tiện ích ép xung quen thuộc OverclockingCenter được kèm theo sản phẩm thì người dùng còn có thể thấy một switch nhỏ trên BMC cho phép ép xung nhanh BXL chỉ bằng cách điều chỉnh trạng thái của switch cho phù hợp. Ngoài ra, tiện ích DualCore Center cũng giúp bạn giám sát tình trạng của hệ thống, đặc biệt cho biết các thông số như nhiệt độ, điện áp hay tốc độ quạt tại BXL và toàn hệ thống. Nhờ đó, game thủ có thể yên tâm cày ải game và dễ dàng phát hiện các vấn đề trong hệ thống. 
Giá: 3.058.000 đồng, bảo hành 3 năm. 
*Thử nghiệm* 
Hệ thống thử nghiệm được xây dựng trên 2 BMC “hàng khủng” này bao gồm các thành phần phần cứng cao cấp: BXL AMD Phenom II X4 955 (ID: A0906_49), bộ đôi 1GB RAM DDR3 Corsair TR3X3G1333C9 (chạy chế độ bộ nhớ kênh đôi) cùng card đồ họa MSI N295GTX-2D1792 được đối đầu với công cụ benchmark 3DMark Vantage chuyên về các phép thử dựng hình đồ họa trong game cũng như một game “sát phần cứng” hiện nay là Crysis Warhead. Qua thử nghiệm, cả hai BMC Gigabyte GA-MA790FXT-UD5P và MSI 790GX-G65 đều phát huy tốt sức mạnh của các thành phần quan trọng như BXL, card đồ họa và RAM để giúp hệ thống đạt được những kết quả rất khả quan. Cụ thể, trong thử nghiệm cùng 3DMark Vantage, 2 “cỗ máy game” trên đều chạy rất mượt các phép thử thành phần gồm các phép thử dựng hình trong game hay 3D phức tạp để chạm đến điểm số lần lượt là 19.766 (Gigabyte GA-MA790FXT-UD5P) và 19.699 (MSI 790GX-G65), mức điểm rất cao dành cho các hệ thống chạy trên nền AMD từng thử nghiệm tại Test Lab. 
Tương tự, trong cuộc đối đầu trực tiếp với một game hạng nặng như Crysis Warhead, hệ thống chạy trên BMC MSI 790FX-G65 đạt được mức khung hình 116fps (không khử răng cưa 0xAA) và 115fps (khử răng cưa 4 mẫu 4xAA), đủ để giúp các game thủ lướt nhẹ nhàng trên các khung cảnh đẹp trong game hay trải nghiệm các trận chiến với đầy những hiệu ứng khỏi lửa phức tạp. Không hề thua kém, BMC chipset 790FX của Gigabyte cũng chạm đến 117fps (0xAA) và 116,5fps (4xAA) trong thử nghiệm, đủ chứng tỏ hiệu năng cao và ổn định, đủ sức vượt qua các game khủng nhất hiện nay. Một ưu điểm không thể bỏ qua của hai hệ thống thử nghiệm trên là độ ổn định cao trong thời gian dài các game thủ “cày ải”, ít bị hiện tượng trồi sụt khung hình. Ngoài ra, hệ thống âm thanh tích hợp trên các BMC cũng cho chất lượng tốt khi biểu diễn các đoạn nhạc nền với nhiều thể loại khác nhau trong các game thử nghiệm. 
*Đoàn Nam*

----------

